# No service providers found, no guide data



## ascorbic (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi,
I seem to be unable to get any guide data. A few weeks ago we got rid of the landline, which meant that after 9 years of service I had to finally put a network card in my TiVo. By the time I fitted the TurboNZet card yesterday we had virtually no guide data left. The card seems to work great, so I don't think that's the issue. Doing a test call worked fine, and the daily call appeared to succeed, except nothing seemed to have actually downloaded. I tried various things. Clearing the guide data didn't work: it just left me in boat anchor mode. I eventually went for the reset everything option, but now can't get past guided setup. 

When I choose my postcode etc and do the call it seems to go fine (but without the indexing or loading appearing to take any time, as before) when I go to the next screen though it says that no service providers have been found for my postcode, and to try again. Pressing select then just freezes it up. If after rebooting I choose a different postcode and/or service type, it makes no difference.

Can anyone help!

Thank you,

Matt


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Try doing an aerial-only setup for a valid (but different) postcode and then redo it with your postcode and service provider. There are some bugs in Guided Setup....


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

How are you connecting to the internet without a phone line?

Which provider/system are you using?
Do you have a real router?
Is the gateway/router ip details correct in the tivo nic_config?

Automan.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Automan said:


> How are you connecting to the internet without a phone line?


Cable Broadband I assume.


----------



## ascorbic (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Unfortunately doing the guided setup with aerial-only had the same result. 

Yes, I'm using cable broadband.


----------



## ascorbic (Aug 23, 2008)

The network setup seems to be fine. I can telnet in, download stuff and run ntpdate with no problem. Before it got stuck in guided setup the test call worked too.

The tvlog shows this when it makes the call:

```
Aug 24 22:03:05 (none) tcphonehome[122]: Log file rotation complete.
Aug 24 22:03:05 (none) tcphonehome[122]: Running command: /bin/getprom -gateway
Aug 24 22:03:06 (none) tcphonehome[122]: Command output: 0.0.0.0 
Aug 24 22:03:06 (none) tcphonehome[122]: Command finished status: 0, errno = 2
Aug 24 22:03:06 (none) tcphonehome[122]: Running command: /sbin/route delete default gw 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0
Aug 24 22:03:06 (none) tcphonehome[122]: Command finished status: 0, errno = 2
Aug 24 22:03:06 (none) tcphonehome[122]: setCallStatus called with: Succeeded state 0
Aug 24 22:03:06 (none) tcphonehome[122]: Successfully got /Setup object
Aug 24 22:03:06 (none) tcphonehome[122]: Last call attempt at 1219615312
Aug 24 22:03:06 (none) tcphonehome[122]: status is 'Succeeded' == 'Succeeded'
Aug 24 22:03:06 (none) tcphonehome[122]: setting last success time to 1219615312
Aug 24 22:03:06 (none) tcphonehome[122]: setting call status to: Succeeded
Aug 24 22:03:06 (none) tcphonehome[122]: Successfully got ServiceInfo subobject (first successCount)
Aug 24 22:03:06 (none) tcphonehome[122]: setting call in progress to 0 (second successCount)
Aug 24 22:03:06 (none) tcphonehome[122]: End of transaction, err is 0 0x00000000
Aug 24 22:03:06 (none) tcphonehome[122]: Setting callActive to 0
Aug 24 22:03:06 (none) DbSetupUtil[147]: Setting state 4 to 1
Aug 24 22:03:06 (none) DbSetupUtil[147]: Complete flag set: 1
Aug 24 22:03:07 (none) MyWorld[147]: SetupDialoutContext: finishing Phone Call!
Aug 24 22:03:07 (none) Scheduler[145]: Mempool highwater 68
Aug 24 22:03:07 (none) Scheduler[145]: DataChanged:PROGRAM_GUIDE
Aug 24 22:03:13 (none) Scheduler[145]: Abr-- DataChanged:0x00090009
Aug 24 22:03:16 (none) DbSetupUtil[147]: SetupAntenna: error 'errDbNotFound' couldn't find an antenna headend
Aug 24 22:03:18 (none) Recorder[143]: Adding check schedule task
```


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Did you change to a different postcode when you went to aerial only?


----------



## ascorbic (Aug 23, 2008)

Pete77 said:


> Did you change to a different postcode when you went to aerial only?


Yeah.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Can you post both post codes you have used so I can check the real line-up? PM me if you wish!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

When using an alternate postcode - it must provide a different lineup - in this case the different postcodes actually linked to the same line-ups.

Try the postcodes I sent.


----------



## ascorbic (Aug 23, 2008)

No luck 
Same result with both postcodes you gave. Is something corrupted on my machine?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Looks as if the database is corrupt - you need to try a 'delete and clear everything' (I think)

What does you subscription status say?


----------



## ascorbic (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, it was doing that that got me into this state. Before that it was just in boat anchor, but deleting and clearing everything got me stuck in guided setup.

I can't see the account status now, but when I checked yesterday it said it was good.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The only other thing to try then is using a 'phone line to prove it is not a network issue


----------



## ascorbic (Aug 23, 2008)

ozsat said:


> The only other thing to try then is using a 'phone line to prove it is not a network issue


Wouldn't that show up when doing a test call? It also seems to handle setting the clock and checking account status without a problem.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Is it worth pointing out that very few UK Tivo owners seem to have so far used Turbo NZ cards even though they do market them as being suitable for UK Tivo users. Most UK Tivo owners use Turbonet, Terbonet, or Cachecard network cards. So possibly it could be something to do with the interaction there with the drivers etc.


----------



## ascorbic (Aug 23, 2008)

Pete77 said:


> Is it worth pointing out that very few UK Tivo owners seem to have so far used Turbo NZ cards even though they do market them as being suitable for UK Tivo users. Most UK Tivo owners use Turbonet, Terbonet, or Cachecard network cards. So possibly it could be something to do with the interaction there with the drivers etc.


That would be annoying. It does use the TurboNet drivers though. If I did end up having to back out the changes and go and try it via dialup, does anyone here know what I'd need to do to tell it to make the daily call by dialup again?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ascorbic said:


> That would be annoying. It does use the TurboNet drivers though. If I did end up having to back out the changes and go and try it via dialup, does anyone here know what I'd need to do to tell it to make the daily call by dialup again?


Type nic_config_tivo from the telnet prompt on your PC with the drive in your Tivo and connected to your network via the network card. Then follow the onscreen options that include the one to change the daily call method.

However you sound as though you may be reaching the stage where you want to go to the image thread and request the link to download a fresh Tivo image and start with that from scratch (given that you have already cleared all your recordings and thumbs data so don't have much to lose by starting from scratch). Or alternatively perhaps consider the Hooch download from www.tivoheaven.co.uk/hooch but that will cost £20 rather than being free as the forum clean image download is. Or depending how old your hard drive is consider buying a new hard drive pre loaded with all the drivers etc and Tivo operating system from www.tivocentral.co.uk or www.tivoheaven.co.uk/drives

I expect the TurboNZ card works fine as they have been running Ebay adds selling them to UK customers for quite a long time now.

At least you are saving at least £136 a year by getting rid of the BT line.............


----------



## ascorbic (Aug 23, 2008)

Pete77 said:


> However you sound as though you may be reaching the stage where you want to go to the image thread and request the link to download a fresh Tivo image and start with that from scratch (given that you have already cleared all your recordings and thumbs data so don't have much to lose by starting from scratch). Or alternatively perhaps consider the Hooch download from www.tivoheaven.co.uk/hooch but that will cost £20 rather than being free as the forum clean image download is. Or depending how old your hard drive is consider buying a new hard drive pre loaded with all the drivers etc and Tivo operating system from www.tivocentral.co.uk or www.tivoheaven.co.uk/drives
> 
> I expect the TurboNZ card works fine as they have been running Ebay adds selling them to UK customers for quite a long time now.


Yeah, you're probably right. How do I know which image to ask for? My machine is a Thomson Scenium which I bought in '99. It has two drives in it. It's not been modified in anyway apart from the TurboNZ card added this weekend.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

ascorbic said:


> That would be annoying. It does use the TurboNet drivers though. If I did end up having to back out the changes and go and try it via dialup, does anyone here know what I'd need to do to tell it to make the daily call by dialup again?


I would try dialup once for the GS to see if that fixes the problem - before going any further.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ascorbic said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. How do I know which image to ask for? My machine is a Thomson Scenium which I bought in '99. It has two drives in it. It's not been modified in anyway apart from the TurboNZ card added this weekend.


You should need the basic 2.5.5 image then rather than 2.5.5a as all Tivos came with 2.5.5 as standard and you would only have 2.5.5a if you had requested Tivo to upgrade to it due to a problem with the tv set you were using and a clash with its teletext system. You can get the image by making a request at:-

www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=113155&page=28

As you have had the Tivo since "''99" or more likely Autumn 2000 (when it was actually launched in the UK) you will not have presumably bought it from someone else who had previously upgraded the software to 2.5.5a

The image request thread is at www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=113155&page=28

Although I have mentioned Hooch I think its fair to point out that one of that supplier's competitors (tivocentral.co.uk) will sell you an entire preformatted 160Gb drive for only £49. So if you are tired of messing around and could do with a larger drive that might be another alternative.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

ascorbic said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. How do I know which image to ask for? My machine is a Thomson Scenium which I bought in '99. It has two drives in it. It's not been modified in anyway apart from the TurboNZ card added this weekend.


If you have software version 2.5.5 then ask for the UK 2.5.5 image; if you have 2.5.5a then ask for the 2.5.5a one. There are no others


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I see that www.tivocentral.co.uk will supply the 160GB drive with the turbonet drivers and tivoweb pre installed for another tenner. So £59 for a complete solution that avoids any further messing around other than dropping the drive in and connecting it.


----------



## ascorbic (Aug 23, 2008)

@ozsat: good idea. Looks like a trip to my mum's house is in order.
@Pete77: 2000 it was then! I was obviously misremembering. All I know is that I bought it very shortly after it was launched. I've made no changes, so it'll be the 2.5.5. If all else fails I guess I'll go for the new HDD, though I'm a bit skint at the moment.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ascorbic said:


> If all else fails I guess I'll go for the new HDD, though I'm a bit skint at the moment.


If you are anything like me its probably more a case of objecting to paying for something that you feel you should be able to do yourself.

Probably only worth getting a new drive if you feel the current one is near the end of its life anyway or if you thought that a bigger drive with more recording capacity would be handy.

ozsat's suggestion of seeing whether you can connect via a BT landline to get the machine out of the Guided Setup loop is obviously a good one.


----------



## ascorbic (Aug 23, 2008)

Pete77 said:


> If you are anything like me its probably more a case of objecting to paying for something that you feel you should be able to do yourself.


Well, it is a bit of that too! I admin Linux boxes, so I do feel I should be able to handle this. 

If I do get a new drive (as this one is obviously 8 years old) then I'm more inclined to pick one up from Scan or something and do the image myself. But then obviously I still need to solve the problem or drop £20 on Hooch!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ascorbic said:


> If I do get a new drive (as this one is obviously 8 years old) then I'm more inclined to pick one up from Scan or something and do the image myself. But then obviously I still need to solve the problem or drop £20 on Hooch!


If replacing the drive and doing it yourself the 1TB Western Digital Green Power drive in conjunction with an IDE to SATA adapter has been successfully proven and now only costs around £100 or so for the two parts involved (drive and adapter).

It depends if you think you have a use for 350 hours of recording time at Best or not.................


----------



## ascorbic (Aug 23, 2008)

Pete77 said:


> If replacing the drive and doing it yourself the 1TB Western Digital Green Power drive in conjunction with an IDE to SATA adapter has been successfully proven and now only costs around £100 or so for the two parts involved (drive and adapter).
> 
> It depends if you think you have a use for 350 hours of recording time at Best or not.................


Heh. I think 1TB might be overkill. To be honest, the only time I have a real problem with capacity is when I go on holiday for a bit.


----------



## ascorbic (Aug 23, 2008)

One more quick question: if I do go the rout of just re-imaging my existing drive, so I need to do both drives or just the A drive?
Thanks


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Re-image the A drive and "add" the B drive. Adding the B is a 3 second operation once you type the command 

Oh, and before some clever clogs points it out, you can also do both together if you prefer


----------



## ascorbic (Aug 23, 2008)

Dear oh dear. This is very baffling. I've tried it on dialup with no luck. Tried it with a clean replacement image: still no luck. Tried it with a clean replacement image on dialup. Still no good! I can't think what I can do now. I don't really like the idea of dropping £50 on a new drive, only to have that not work either. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Is it perhaps then a issue with Tivo?

Has anyone else ran the guided setup lately?

Automan.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

ascorbic said:


> When I choose my postcode etc and do the call it seems to go fine (but without the indexing or loading appearing to take any time, as before) when I go to the next screen though it says that no service providers have been found for my postcode, and to try again. Pressing select then just freezes it up. If after rebooting I choose a different postcode and/or service type, it makes no difference.


Can you confirm exactly when the "no service providers" message comes up?

After you enter the first part of the postcode (ie: BT1 if your code is BT1 1AA) then after a minute or so TiVo dials up - there is a 4-5 minute index procedure and then there should be a list of service providers. (if you enter the full post code ensure the space is in it).

After you select the provider you want it then goes on to the IR selection and then the list of channels for you to select.

After this stage there is another dialup and the 4-8 hour index.

I've tested this this morning and it works fine with BT1.


----------



## ascorbic (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi,
I enter the postcode it dials up. The first steps seem fine: it connects, checks acount, sets time, downloads. Takes a minute or so. But once it's downloaded, it shows all the other steps as completed: the importing and indexing happens instantly. Then when I move to the next screen it says that no providers were found. It says to try a nearby postcode. I press select, it goes as if to start loading the menu screen again, but it freezes with the background to the menu, but no options or other text.

I'm currently restoring again from the disk image, having removed the turbonzet card. I'm then going to try the guided setup over dialup and won't attempt to install any drivers until that succeeds. Then, as well as ascertaining if the drivers are the cause, I will at least have a functioning TiVo for a few weeks while I try to sort out the problem! It has been very frustrating spending my first week in eight years with no functioning TiVo attached to my TV!


----------



## ascorbic (Aug 23, 2008)

OK, so I've tried again: removed the TurboNZet card, re-imaged the drive, booted it up and immediately tried to make a daily call. Same problem as before: shows as succeeded, but no guide data. Is my TiVo a write-off?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ascorbic said:


> OK, so I've tried again: removed the TurboNZet card, re-imaged the drive, booted it up and immediately tried to make a daily call. Same problem as before: shows as succeeded, but no guide data. Is my TiVo a write-off?


Sounds like there is a problem with your account status. What is shown in System Information.

Have you tried calling Tivo Customer Services about this.


----------

